# Self made vape stand/s - pappa dag geskenk



## morras (17/6/16)

So.......Up until now all my stuff has been is a couple of places , think my wife got gatvol of this and decided to make me this for fathers day......

This is my 3 rd wife , i think she is a keeper !

What is really scary about this is that i have only been vaping for just a tad under 5 months , i need to stop spending money on this hobby now !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/16)

Great stuff. Hang on to her for dear life!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

Love the staggered juice platform @morras!!!
Awesome


----------



## Silent Echo (17/6/16)

Very nice indeed. I also have a vape stand diy project that I'm working on and will post on it soon


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/16)

Yip, definitely a keeper


----------



## Viper_SA (18/6/16)

Some people never learn......


----------

